# Beating around the job bush



## absolutelycrazy (Jan 30, 2011)

I am in desperate need of some advice. I am feeling like I’m stuck in a rut. I’ve been married to my husband since 2009 and weve been together since 2007. We had known each other for the last 10 years and dated on and off then. Now we have a 15 month old daughter. I’m going to school full time Monday thru Friday from 730am until 5pm and taking a full load of 21 credits. I have no job due to this lovely schedule and I want to dedicate the other piece of remaining time to my daughter. Well my husband hasn’t had a job since 2007. He is Mr. Mom while Im at school. We live with his mom, thankfully. Anyways, I have to drive 60 miles per day to get to and from school. As we all know gas prices are going up too. Trying to have money to pay for the gas to get there has been crazy, as well as trying to buy diapers to put on my daughter. Even bills like the vehicle payments and insurance for it has been a hastle. My Husband is always mad because we have no money and always has a tone when talking to me or his mom, but never to his friends. I try to talk to my husband about getting a job and he begins to use the excuse that he cant get a job because I am at school all day. His mom works to until 430 so she cant baby-sit either. When we get into talks about him getting a job he gets mad and tells me I’m pissing him off and that he wants to talk about it later. Never happens and when it does its the same remark later!.... Today I told him that he needed to go apply at CarlsJr and he tells me that his friend that works there said that there not hiring. Funny thing one of my girlfriends just got hired yesterday and told me that they are looking for more help, me and my gf also know who the head manager is because we went to school with her. So after that he tells me that he cant be taking our baby everywhere he goes especially to get a job. My grandmother said she would baby sit and its only a 15 minute drive to her house. So I told him to go down Tuesday and he tells me, Your really starting to piss me off, well talk about this later. Then goes off and says, don’t you have some homework to go do?
I’m just wondering is he just beating around the bush to not have to get a job? Does he not want to find somewhere to work? We have someone who could baby-sit, yet it seems like there is still excuse after excuse. Is he just lazy? I’m so frustrated and so tired from all of this. Is this going to keep going on forever? IM so close packing my bags and showing myself to the door. I dont know what to do. Im going crazy.


----------



## absolutelycrazy (Jan 30, 2011)

well he went to find a job today, only because i was "b*tch*ng" at him. yeah he went and got some applications, brought them home and sitting on the counter. gotta give him some credit for that. now to see how long they sit there.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

Since I'm only hearing a piece of your life, I'm wondering...when you married him, didn't you know this about him? Sorry, that was the first thought that crossed my mind while reading your situation. I'd be curious to know if you and your husband have future goals...say 5, 10, 20 year goals? And, if you both are working toward them. Based on what you wrote, it doesn't seem like so but I could be wrong. Sometimes having goals to work toward together helps.


----------

